# Timer programable digital



## eserock (May 21, 2005)

necesito crear un timer que sea programable para diferentes tiempos hasta un maximo de 1 hora y la caraga que debe controlar esta conectada a una linea de voltaje de 110 volts, se que esto es facil de hacer con pics pero no cuento con ningun diagrama si alguien tiene alguno se los agradecere


----------



## Raflex (May 28, 2005)

Hola, si ya sabes programar pics entonces es facil, lo unico que requieres es activar un bit o desactivarlo cada lapso de tiempo que programes, este bit que actives mandalo a la base de un transistor que tenga conectado un relevador en el colector y listo, de ahi switcheas el voltaje que quieras.


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 12, 2006)

tengo el circuito para que lo hagas digitalmente, p ero como agrego estos circuitos para que pueda compartirlos con todos?
agradesco a la persona que controla este foro , me diga como adjuntar algo, pero no encuentro el medio para poder agregar o adjuntar lo que nesecitan los amigos


----------



## Leo007 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola HIRHOSHY, para adjuntar un archivo debes pinchar en la opción Responder, luego especificas q es lo q envías en el mensaje, a continuación en la parte inferior de la ventana del mensaje hay un recuadro q dice Adjuntar archivo o imagen, le das click a la opción Browse... , indicas la ubicación del archivo a enviar, luego aceptar y como paso final a tu mensaje le das enviar.
Espero haber resuelto tus dudas.
Hasta la próxima!


----------



## pepechip (Jun 14, 2008)

Lo necesitas con display o te vale simplemente con unos microinterruptores para seleccionar un tiempo previamente ajustado.


----------



## eserock (Jun 16, 2008)

pues ambos serian utiles, y seria ideal poder dar varias opciones de visualizacion, alguno con leds, otro con 7 segmentos y otro con lcd, pero creo que cualquiera se ajustaria a mis necesidades


----------



## pepechip (Jun 16, 2008)

Ultimamente estoy trabajando con el pic 12f629. 
Dispone de oscilador interior, y es sumamente economico 1,5€. 
De los 6 pines de entrada- salida se pueden conectar de la siguiente forma:
Pin 1- salida para rele
Pin 2 - Pulsador para detener el funcionamiento del equipo, y al mismo tiempo utilizarlo para accionar una chicharra para avisar del fin de la temporizacion.
pin 3- Pulsador de entrada para comenzar la cuenta atras.
Pin 4- salida para controlar 2 led, que muestre si esta en ON o en OFF
Pin 5 y 6 para colocar unos microinterruptores para seleccionar 4 tiempos diferentes.

Dicho pic con oscilador interior puede tener una precision de + - 5%, pero para esta aplicacion creo que va perfecto, (circuito pequeño y economico)

otra forma de actuacion puede ser utilizar los pines 4,5,6 para conectarlo a 6 diodos led, y segun el numero de veces que se actue sobre el pulsador de funcionamiento se vallan iluminando secuencialmente los 6 led, y se valla incrementando el tiempo de desconexion.


Yo estoy interesado en este proyecto, asi que puedo encargarme yo en el desarrollo de este equipo. (que quede claro que te lo voy a hacer por que ami me interesa) (No quiero que el resto de los miembros del foro me bombardeen con MP para que le haga yo los circuitos)

Dime si ves correcta la configuracion de los pines,  que tiempos de funcionamiento pueden ser los mas apropiados para utilizarlos en equipos de electromedicina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

Puedes hacerlo (Sin programar nada) con varios contadores tipo CD4017 en cascada, alimentas la señal con un 555 trabajando en una frecuencia (Relativamente alta) y lo vas dividiento y aumentando el período.

Por ejemplo mira este esquema, es un secuenciador de 30 led´s (Ampliable) si le agregas 3 conmutadores rotativos de 10 posiciones "lees" que led esta encendido, el tiempo desde el inicio hasta que "Ese" led enciende es tu temporización, suponiendo un clock de 2 minutos de período consigues temporizaciónes de 2 minutos a 1 hora en 30 pasos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 17, 2008)

Yo encontré esto.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/oscillators_timers/019/index.html

Ahí tienes las pcbs, explicación y hasta los Códigos del Pic, para que lo programes. Seguro que podrás. Yo voy a hacerlo, cuando sea grande, en cuanto a los Pics.


----------



## eserock (Jun 17, 2008)

me gusta tu idea pepe, y de la prsicion creo que  esa tolerancia es suficiente,  la idea de fogonazo tambien es buena solo que se  acudimos al costo se aumenta , bushell ese circuito  ya lo conocia y lo arme solo que me dio lata la presicion hasta que considere los ciclos de cada instruccion y los recorte  de los contadores, funciona bastante bien pero si es algo costoso, no pense que un tema de hace tiempo despertara interes aun. pero continuamos dando opiniones


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2008)

una forma de poder hacerlo sencillo .......bah ....no se que consideran sencillo ?

hard sencillo es cun un microcontrolador.

soft sencillo es no programar nada asi que usar cd4xxx.

para no tener que comparar nada lo haces que cambie de estado al llegar a cero.
programas el valor de tiempo y que inicie una cuenta REGRESIVA , todos te dan algo al llegar a cero.

hace mucho hice uno......minutos y segundos .......no recuerdo por que era en mi epoca de pibe que use.
pero seguro que la placa sera un kilombito si la comparas con unsar un pic.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo (Sin programar nada) con varios contadores tipo CD4017 en cascada, alimentas la señal con un 555 trabajando en una frecuencia (Relativamente alta) y lo vas dividiento y aumentando el período.
> 
> Por ejemplo mira este esquema, es un secuenciador de 30 led´s (Ampliable) si le agregas 3 conmutadores rotativos de 10 posiciones "lees" que led esta encendido, el tiempo desde el inicio hasta que "Ese" led enciende es tu temporización, suponiendo un clock de 2 minutos de período consigues temporizaciónes de 2 minutos a 1 hora en 30 pasos
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=10148



Para una mayor precision se podria usar la tension de linea (reducida y con un diodo mediante) usando un schmitt para obtener los clocks y luego realizar la division necesaria en funcion del tiempo requerido. Lo malo de esto es que como minimo tus tiempos podran ser 20 mSeg en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Adriana Quintanilla (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok gracias por tus sugerencias pero necesito hacerlo con displays si me puedes ayudar...con circuitos secuenciales..en realidad es lo siguiente un circuito secuencial que desarrolle el conteo descendente del dispositivo, el cual se podrá programar por medio de botones que modifiquen los valores de los contadores de forma individual y que comenzara a contar inmediatamente cuando presione el botón de inicio de conteo. El conteo descendente y la programación se mostraran por medio de presentadores manejados por dispositivos combinacionales, y será mostrado en minutos y segundos.
El circuito tendrá un botón para detener el conteo si es necesario.
El circuito debe de contar con un botón para poner a cero el contador, y funcionara una vez el conteo este detenido, pero no debe de funcionar si el temporizador está en marcha.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

Adriana Quintanilla dijo:


> Ok gracias por tus sugerencias pero necesito hacerlo con displays si me puedes *ayudar*........


¿ Y tu que aportas al proyecto ?

Una cosa es ayudar y otra es hacer todo tu trabajo.


----------



## Yobtox (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok algun programa en mikrobasic de temporizadores variables en 16f84 o 16f877a para compartir les agradeceria....


----------

